# Euracom Router+Dsl 16000



## defc0n1 (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

haben ein Haus gekauft und dort im Keller hängt eine Telefonanlage von Euracom (konnte bis jetzt leider noch nicht herrausfinden welche genau auf jedenfall ist es eine von den zwei großen wenn man auf der Hp des Herstellers mal nachsieht).
Wollte nun einmal wissen ob jemand hier im Forum bereits Erfahrung mit selbigem Gerät hat.
Wollte mir nämlich vom rosa Riesen DSL 16000 holen weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das mit dieser Anlage auch funktioniert.
Wäre froh über ein paar Ratschläge.


----------

